# HR 45 bill!!



## sheds188 (Sep 23, 2007)

Guys,I know this is a bowhunting forum but for everyone who owns a gun,your rights are getting ready to be infringed on!!! Everyone needs to look up this bill and read it because its a nasty one, which If passed will be the first step to losing our right as so many american have died for!!! Please tell everyone to contact our politicians and tell them absolutely not!! It is unconstitutional and will be bad If it passes!!! Please contact our leader through mail,email,blaa,blaa,blaa!! time to stand up because it might be our bows next!! this one pisses me off!!


----------



## dcgameslayer (Mar 8, 2009)

hopefully that will not go threw that will definitely the first step to taking are right away


----------



## WA. Hunter (Apr 24, 2003)

Looking at it, I doubt it has a very good chance of passing.

Obviously we shouldn't take it for granted, but it looks pretty weak to me.

Five-year firearms ownership license? Pffft.


----------



## jesseo (Feb 16, 2009)

Bobby Rush represents the south side of Chicago, a fairly high-crime area. I'm sure he's just making an attempt to control what he sees as a big problem (guns). I'm not saying it's the right thing to do, I'm just trying to look at it from another perspective. HR-45 has little to no hope of passing anyway, since it has zero co-sponsors.

Also, Rush served 6 months in prison in 1969 for _illegal possession of firearms_. I'm sure that stuck with him and has some bearing on his position.


----------



## sheds188 (Sep 23, 2007)

I hope not guys,I am sure your right but please contact your govenors,I just tore mine!!:embara:


----------



## Red Fletch (Apr 25, 2008)

jesseo said:


> Bobby Rush represents the south side of Chicago, a fairly high-crime area. I'm sure he's just making an attempt to control what he sees as a big problem (guns). I'm not saying it's the right thing to do, I'm just trying to look at it from another perspective. HR-45 has little to no hope of passing anyway, since it has zero co-sponsors.
> 
> Also, Rush served 6 months in prison in 1969 for _illegal possession of firearms_. I'm sure that stuck with him and has some bearing on his position.


Sounds to me like he should know better then anyone that the only people who will abide by the gun control laws are the very same law abiding citizens with whom you have nothing to worry about. Gun control controls citizens not criminals.


----------

